# Berg's babies all grown up



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These first four are the boys.










One of the girls


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Toilet paper? :lol:  Cute meeces


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I always keep some near me when in the mousery. I use it for lots of stuff.


----------

